# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam Kenal

## Ariqsami

Salam Kenal untuk Suhus dan Seniors,

Terima kasih sudah diterima bergabung di forum luar biasa ini.
Mohon bimbingan karena masih newbi tentang Koi.

Salam,
Ariqsami

----------


## david_pupu

Salam kenal om   welcome to koiss

----------


## Ariqsami

Terima kasih om David

----------


## LDJ

Salam kenal om Ariqsami

----------

